# I'm a rabbit



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

My fursona is a rabbit, what about yours? :3


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

Lapai said:


> My fursona is a rabbit, what about yours? :3



_<the cat looks at himself, checks out his tail and claws a moment, and giggles>_ Feline here, through and through! No worries though, I won't chase ya. <_laughs_>


----------



## Telnac (Mar 31, 2021)

Android dragon. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 31, 2021)

Cool sona

I'm a dragon myself


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Neato, a rabbit! 

I'm an otter here! Pleasure to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at himself, checks out his tail and claws a moment, and giggles>_ Feline here, through and through! No worries though, I won't chase ya. <_laughs_>


You better not! >:3


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Neato, a rabbit!
> 
> I'm an otter here! Pleasure to make your acquaintance!


Otty! ^^


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Cool sona
> 
> I'm a dragon myself


0w0


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Android dragon. Nice to meet you!


first one ive ever seen 0w0


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Lapai said:


> Otty! ^^


Yeah!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm a cat/bat hybrid but some people have thought I was a rabbit. lol


----------



## moutymoo (Mar 31, 2021)

i'm a dumb happy doggo ~w~


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 31, 2021)

Jackal.


----------



## FayeBunny (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh, another rabbit! I'm also a rabbit. ^u^ seems to be a species that's somewhere between a common choice and not so common.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 2, 2021)

I am a cat =uwu=


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 3, 2021)

Am chimera-gryph for the most part!


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 3, 2021)

I am just a fox.

Simo would probably try to warn you about us foxes but my only danger is hugging too tightly!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 4, 2021)

Main is a Tiger Shark

Alt is Reptilian, uniques creature with a mix of features from varanids, bush vipers, chameleons and iguanas


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m a bearded dragon! Queen of bleps and head bops. 

My alt is a deer. She’s weird, ‘cause she’s got antlers. Worst she can do is grunt at ‘cha.


----------



## piperlikespies (Apr 5, 2021)

A hybrid, a hare/bear that's a bit of a work in progress


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2021)

A Raccoon and a Tanuki.

The Tanuki half is why he looks somewhat canine-like but fur wise and such he looks more like a raccoon.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 5, 2021)

A white-tailed deer with *leucism *(link). 



MCtheBeardie said:


> My alt is a deer. She’s weird, ‘cause she’s got antlers. Worst she can do is grunt at ‘cha.


*Confused deer noises*


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 5, 2021)

Caracal here!


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 7, 2021)

Working on a new one rn! He’s kind of a mish mash of animals but he just looks like a super weird puppy, kinda like how Chowder from...well Chowder is a cat/bear/rabbit.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

nematoid goat


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 21, 2021)

cute  this is me is both zodiac signs were 1


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm a rabbit too! Rabbits are great.


----------



## IvyWillow (Jun 20, 2021)

Coyote :0


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jun 25, 2021)

I am a red fox! A _magical_ red fox -- moreso than other red foxes, that is.



MCtheBeardie said:


> My alt is a deer. She’s weird, ‘cause she’s got antlers. Worst she can do is grunt at ‘cha.


If she has antlers, I feel like she should be able to do worse than grunt. : p



Tyll'a said:


> Caracal here!


Cool kitty! ^^



IvyWillow said:


> Coyote :0


Coyotl!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

My main cast are foxes.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

Monitor lizard here. Not all too common, but here I am *shrugs*


----------

